# Peeps contest!!!



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

I have a great idea 

We can have a peep off.... 

We can stage a show down between the tough Halloween Peeps and the weak Christmas and Easter Peeps. 

And of course the halloween peeps will emerge as the winners.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

propmistress said:


> I have a great idea
> 
> We can have a peep off....
> 
> ...



*LOL!! I'll bet on that!!*


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Every year the Washington Post has a Peep diorama contest. They are usually just unbelievably amazing.

Diorama slide show.

So it can be done & done cheaply, or dare I say cheeply, & very cool.


----------

